# Win7 HP OEM - notebook kaputt, kann ich win7 auf neuem notebook verwenden?



## RubenPlinius (15. Februar 2011)

hallo leute

auf meinem alten notebook habe ich windows 7 hp 64bit installiert (die oem version - gekauft bei amazon)
allerdings ist das notebook jetzt eingegangen und ich möchte mir ein neues notebook kaufen (praktischerweise gibt es beim hofer/lidl diese woche ein angebot)
meist ist da ja ne ganz schöne menge bloatware drauf - und ich nehme an, wenn ich die (beim medion notebook beiliegende) recovery dvd nutze um win7 neu aufzusetzen, dann sind da die ganzen programme die ich nicht brauche (bullguard internet security etc etc) auch wieder drauf oder?

kann ich also meine "alte" win7 version auf dem neuen notebook aktivieren? und wie funktioniert das genau? wie "garantiere" ich microsoft, dass das notebook, auf dem es zuerst genutzt wurde kaputt ist, bzw garantiert diese lizenz nicht mehr verwenden kann

und habt ihr erfahrung mit medion notebooks bezüglich treiber? insbesondere grafiktreiber...kann ich da ruhig den nvidia optimus treiber von nvidia.de nehmen oder bin ich unbedingt auf medion und treiberupdates angewiesen?
vom pc etc bin ich es ja gewohnt, dass man win7 installiert und das keine probleme macht sämtliche treiber zu installieren...bei notebooks kann das ja manchmal komplizierter sein - und es würde keinen sinn machen win7 neu aufzuspielen wenn ich erst recht nicht die richtigen treiber zur hand habe :/

ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich für euren rat und eure erfahrung!


----------



## Einsam (15. Februar 2011)

die Lizenz ist für einen Computer ... ich glaube du kannst 3 mal die Hardware wechseln danach musst jedesmal telefonisch aktivieren.

also ja kannst verwenden (wen anrufen musst bekommst die frage gestellt auf wie vielen Rechnern du das Windows installiert hast.... nicht lang reden und sagen auf einem... fertig)

mfg
einsam


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. Februar 2011)

also heißt das ich kann win7 nicht nochmal verwenden?
es ist an einen computer gebunden?

oder meinst du ich kann bis zu 3x den computer (sprich hardware) wechseln?


----------



## Calinna (15. Februar 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> also heißt das ich kann win7 nicht nochmal verwenden?
> es ist an einen computer gebunden?
> 
> oder meinst du ich kann bis zu 3x den computer (sprich hardware) wechseln?



Du kannst den PC, auf welchem du Win7 installierst, dreimal ohne Probleme wechseln.
Beim vierten mal, bzw. wenn du zu oft nacheinandern neu installierst, musst du eine angegebene Hotline anrufen, um die Freischaltung zu veranlassen.Ist dann ein wenig mehr Aufwand, funktioniert aber in der Regel auch problemlos


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. Februar 2011)

achso
vielen dank

das heißt also - einfach auf dem medion notebook installieren und aktivieren und das alte notebook einfach vergessen oder?

und wisst ihr wie es um die medion/nvidia treiber steht?


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Februar 2011)

Die Lizenzen dürfen nicht gleichzeitig in Benutzung sein.

Wann & wie man Windows telefonisch aktivieren muss entscheidet Microsoft. Selbst nach mehr als 5x installieren von XP brauchte ich noch keine Hotline. Kommt einfach auf den Zeitraum an, in dem es aktiviert wird.


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. Februar 2011)

herzlichen dank 

und so ganz grundsätzlich zu bloatware:
kann ich das alles deinstallieren ohne dass ich "fragmente" auf dem system hab und es letztlich windows ausbremst?

bzw noch wichtiger ist mir die frage: wenn ich die recovery dvd benütze und win7 auf diese art und weise am notebook neu installiere...ist dann die bloatware ebenfalls wieder mit drauf oder ist das dann eine saubere installation?


----------



## Caps-lock (15. Februar 2011)

hmm dieses Notebook hat schon durchaus beeindruckende Werte für den Preis ^^.


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. Februar 2011)

http://www.hofer.at/at/html/offers/58_23284.htm

da bitteschön


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Februar 2011)

Das kommt auf die Recovery DVD drauf an. Macht jeder Hersteller anders. Einige liefern nicht mal Recovery DVD's mit. Die darf man dann selber erstellen.

Bei unseren Fujitsu-Rechner ist die "Recovery"-DVD eine normale Installations-DVD. Zumindest habe ich keine zusätzliche Software standardmäßig gehabt, nachdem ich vor dem ersten mal Windows starten die x86 durch eine x64 Version ersetzt habe


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Februar 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> achso
> vielen dank
> 
> das heißt also - einfach auf dem medion notebook installieren und aktivieren und das alte notebook einfach vergessen oder?
> ...


Handelt es sich um eine echte Recovery-DVD, also in dem Sinne wie sie eigentlich gedacht ist, dann wird diese auf keinen anderen Rechner funktionieren bzw. die Installation verweigern.


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. Februar 2011)

nein nein, auf dem alten notebook ist eine OEM version installiert - so wie man sie bei amazon, alternate etc kaufen kann - kein windows per recovery dvd

die male wo ich von einer recovery dvd geschrieben habe, beziehen sich auf die dvd die eventuel dem medion notebook bei hofer/lidl beiliegen würde


----------

